# kids and cars



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

there was a horrible car accident a few blocks away in Merrick, an 18 yr old boy smashed into a minivan..2 nights ago.
an 8 yr old girl dead, another girl severe head injuries, grandmother or mother air lifted from the scene
the boy was [reportedly] racing around in his parents accura 9pm on rainy roads.
my kid was a block away, ready to come down the street but she stopped at her friend's house to lend her buddy a phone charger, she heard the collision/impact.

kids and cars = :sayno:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i suppose the boy walked away scratching his head wondering what went wrong?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

he spent the day in the hospital
they cut the door open to get him out
he's ok....knucklehead


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My kids & I were out one day playing tennis at the Jr. HS. Suddenly we hear screaching tires and see some yahoo in a Eclipse coming down the road. He hits the curve too fast and ends up on his side in the ditch - missing both a tree and a telephone pole by inches on the way. If he'd gone the other way, he'd have ended up on the tennis courts where we were playing.

We hurry over to make sure he's OK. Me: "Hey, are you OK?"

Him: "Yeah."

Me: "Glad to hear it. Now you little [email protected]#$% if you ever [email protected]#$% that [email protected]#$% again I'll [email protected]#$% the living [email protected]#$% out of you. [email protected]#$% [email protected]#$% [email protected]#$% [email protected]#$% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: 

I turned to my kids (my son was 15 and just about ready to start learning to drive) and said, if I ever see you driving like this idiot, you'll be 25 before you'll drive.

Then we left him there.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

haha nice. kansas law is 14 when i get my permit, but my parents would KILL me if i got in a wreck. but id wreck a avalon with 120,000 miles and engine problems. dont worry (too much)


----------



## Monterey Jack (Dec 10, 2005)

And kids in WI wonder why they have cerfew laws for drivers under 18. But since this kid is already 18, well he's screwed. He should lose his license at least for 10 yrs (for causing a death WHILE RACING) and should so some PRISON (not jail, but actual PRISON) at least for 5-10.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

michigan has cerfews too for drivers under 17 or 18...can't remember which one. Gotta be 15 to get permit, 16 to get restricted license, then 17 or 18 to get unrestricted. I got my permit, Rest. license, and unrest. license all on time and have never been in accident that was my fault or been pulled over and received a ticket (been pulled over for going through a yellow light when it turned red while under it because the road was icy and I had already passed the safe point to stop so I looked both ways and went. the cop coming the opposite direction 500ft (!) away didn't like it very much. didn't get a ticket though.). Squeaky clean record. I'm only 23, but still....that I think is impressive!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

In my town, a pickup truck with 3 kids in the front and 3 in the back flipped when the road went from pavement to gravel. 13 year old kid dead. When I was a teen, they showed us pictures of accidents and we were so terrified, that we drove in fear.

However, we are all young and drove pretty stupidly a time or 2, we were jsut fortunate nobody died.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't feel sorry for the kids that get in accidents because they were trying to get some cheap thrills- but I do feel sorry for the kids who happen to get in their ways...

Last year a group of kids left school during study hall. The kid smashed his car into a tree doing like 70 around a curve. And the idiot tried to place the blame on his car! Said that he was upshifting and the wheels locked... I don't know what planet he's from where when cars redline they accelerate to 70 and then the wheels all lock up. And the funny part was that so many other kids bought it.

Of course nobody in the car was wearing a seat belt.


----------

